# ring worm/round worm



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

hey everyone . i have looked over the internet sites and they say bleach/hairspray/ athletes foot stuff will get rid of it, i have one i thought was a bruise, i really couldnt see it at first. and it hurt. it is on my left shoulder, bad place i suppose. i have tried everything . its been 2 weeks and still here. looks more like a bruise now. any ideas.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

Tea tree oil applied several times a day ( you have to dilute it in oil or moisturizer ). Round worm and ring worm are different though so if its ring worm the tea tree oil should work. Round worm is an intestinal infection of worms that animals get 
http://www.healthatoz.com/healthato...healthatoz/Atoz/ency/roundworm_infections.jsp

You can put the tea tree oil diluted on a band-aid and then put it on your shoulder.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Selsum Blue straight out of the bottle works also. Just apply like a lotion daily to the area til it is gone.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

i think ring worm is a fungus, so tea tree oil probably would do the trick.


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

If it HURTS, it may not be ringworm - it might be shingles. I had an attack of shingles that just came out in two large spots - one on the front of my shoulder and one smaller spot about 4" down on the outside of my upper arm. I thought it would kill me. Ringworm generally burns and/or itches. Mostly itches.
Shellbug


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Black walnut tincture will work as well. Put it on a cotton ball and dab it on a few times a day. Don't get it on your clothes because it will stain.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

Put some copper pennies in some vinegar, let soak for at least an hour then put vinegar on ring worm spot. If it is ring worm the vinegar mix will kill it.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Herbal oils or lotions to combat the ringworm (if ringworm it is) are tea tree, ginger, lavender (an anti-fungal - great for athlete's foot, too), and garlic. Those are the most common - obviously some work better than others for being in public. LOL

Round worm is, indeed, an internal parasite that dogs, cats, other animals, AND PEOPLE can get. Pumpkin seeds are a good vermifuge - 1/4 cup daily consumed for a few days - as well as consumption of garlic, and will help expel them. There are other remedies, but again, these are good, faithful commonly found ones.

-Sarah Johnson, C.M.H.
(Certified Master Herbalist)


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

ugh Hubby is going through this now. Two to four weeks we're told, so he's about 3 more to go. My own experience with using shampoo was rather painful if not washed off after few minutes. So far tea tree seems to be helping, plus making sure bedding is clean daily, towels aren't reused, etc. Luck with it *hugs*


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

If medication for fungal infections don't work, and you don't see little blisters, usually associated with shingles or crusty sores, you may want to consider that it might be lyme disease (usually from deer ticks). This can also be round with a ring like appearance and will hurt. Your joints may also ache and you might have flu-like symptoms like a fever. You would probably need a blood test for confirmation and a round of antibiotics to prevent possible permanent damage from this. If you don't feel better soon you may want to get it checked out.
Best wishes.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ringworm is a fungus. Pick up some Tinactin at the Rx. If this is indeed ringworm, this will take care of it.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

used2bcool13 said:


> If medication for fungal infections don't work, and you don't see little blisters, usually associated with shingles or crusty sores, you may want to consider that it might be lyme disease (usually from deer ticks). This can also be round with a ring like appearance and will hurt. Your joints may also ache and you might have flu-like symptoms like a fever. You would probably need a blood test for confirmation and a round of antibiotics to prevent possible permanent damage from this. If you don't feel better soon you may want to get it checked out.
> Best wishes.


Good point about lyme and you can feel fine while you have it in the beginning.
Its not fun. The treatment sucks. I had it 2 years ago and had no clue. The little rash was on the back of my leg for a month that I knew of before I went to the doc. The fact that it starting hurting is what caught my attention. The longer you wait with lyme the harder it can be to get rid of it.

If a fungal med doesnt help, get to a doc.


----------

